# Comment orienter le plan automatiquement (PLANS, Google Maps,...)



## Patrick Bernier (16 Mai 2017)

Bonjour,

Comment peut-on faire pour orienter automatiquement le plan sous PLANS, Google Maps ou autres, en fonction de ses déplacements et de l'orientation de son iphone ?

Je m'explique : je tiens dans ma main mon iphone. Je lance PLANS, je tape l'adresse de ma position, j'ai bien une pastille bleue représentant ma position. Mais l'orientation est erronée. Je dois m'assurer (pour ne pas partir dans la mauvaise direction par exemple...), vérifier manuellement. La pastille bleue a bien une petite flêche de direction, mais ça ne correspond pas à mon orientation,...

Auriez-vous une idée pour y remédier ?

Merci !


----------



## dragao13 (16 Mai 2017)

Moi, quand je picole, je m'oriente mieux !


----------



## Patrick Bernier (19 Mai 2017)

Quelqu'un pourrait il m'aider svp ?


----------



## dragao13 (19 Mai 2017)

C'est quoi ta problématique en fait ?

Si tu utilises l' iPhone en mode GPS, il va automatiquement le faire...


----------



## Jura39 (19 Mai 2017)

Oui il suffit de ce déplacer un peu


----------



## Patrick Bernier (23 Mai 2017)

ok ok merci de vos réponses,
effectivement, ça marche, mais ce qui m'intéressait c'était de pouvoir orienter la carte sans déplacement (notamment),


----------

